# MAJESTICS "WORLDWIDE" CAR CLUB PRESENTS IT'S END OF SUMMER PICNIC



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTT FOR MY HOMIES THE BIG M SFV:thumbsup:ILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT MY BOYS*


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *TTT FOR MY HOMIES THE BIG M SFV:thumbsup:ILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT MY BOYS*


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

Can't wait


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

BUMP:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTT FOR THE HOMIES:thumbsup:*


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

:thumbsup:........................Definately gone to be a good show ! === T T T ====


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

TTT FOR ALL THOSE TTT HOMIES


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hell ya ! ! !


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES:thumbsup:*


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

ILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES.............


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Orale


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTT FOR HOMIES:thumbsup:*


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Bump on a Hung Over Thursday........


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bump for the Big M


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

Major league C.C will be bring the pinapple LOL!!!!!!! see you there china


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

Bump


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

~~~~~~~VALLE BUMPSkiggiddy BUMP ~~~~~~


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

ONE LIFE C.C WILL BE OUT THERE SUPPORTING THE HOMIES...TTMFT..


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

66SS818 said:


> Bump


X 2


----------



## Eddiesfv23 (May 27, 2009)

I WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT ALL THE HOMIES


----------



## Eddiesfv23 (May 27, 2009)

IS THIS EVENT STILL HAPPENING 
CHINA WHATZ GOOD HOMIE IS THIS EVENT STILL ON?


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

Eddiesfv23 said:


> IS THIS EVENT STILL HAPPENING
> CHINA WHATZ GOOD HOMIE IS THIS EVENT STILL ON?


Of course it is.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT FOR THE BIG M HOMIES*


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

:thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES*


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

Eddiesfv23 said:


> IS THIS EVENT STILL HAPPENING
> CHINA WHATZ GOOD HOMIE IS THIS EVENT STILL ON?


jUST SO U CAN BE SURE, ILL HAVE A FLIER POSTED THIS WEEK. BETTER YET... I WILL ALSO GAURANTEE THAT THIS WILL THE PICNIC NO-ONE WANTS TO MISS... TRUUUUUUUUUUUST ME....


66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *TTMFT FOR THE BIG M HOMIES*





STRAY 52 said:


> TTT!!!!!!!!!!!





onestopcaraudio said:


> :thumbsup: :drama:


TTT FOR ALL YOU HOMIES, YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT!!!


----------



## Eddiesfv23 (May 27, 2009)

yo China man I was thinking how would you feel about the Blue Taho Tuckin 28's from Lefty to roll out to the show


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

Eddiesfv23 said:


> yo China man I was thinking how would you feel about the Blue Taho Tuckin 28's from Lefty to roll out to the show


its a pic nic any anyone welcome.


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> SAVE THE DATE: SEPTEMBER 16TH, 2012
> 
> LOCATION : WOODLEY PARK, VAN NUYS CA.
> 
> ...


We there !


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

MR NOPAL said:


> We there !


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> :thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> :thumbsup:


Bump


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

T T M F T


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

58Bowtie said:


> T T M F T


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> :thumbsup:


...


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> :thumbsup:


*TTT FOR THE HOMIES*


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *TTT FOR THE HOMIES*


Thanks


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T


T


T


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

=====BumpSkiGGidDY Bump ! ===== T T T =======


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

Back up top


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

This chapter stays on top


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*JUST TWO WEEKS AWAY FROM A GOOD TIME IN THE VALLE WITH THE BIG M SFV CC*


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *JUST TWO WEEKS AWAY FROM A GOOD TIME IN THE VALLE WITH THE BIG M SFV CC*


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

WESTBOUND CC. WILL BE THERE


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:thumbsup:


WESTBOUND93 said:


> WESTBOUND CC. WILL BE THERE


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

SEE YOU GUYS THERE!!!!


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

Limited cc will be there sup Chinaman


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

C.E.O of LIMITED said:


> Limited cc will be there sup Chinaman


SUP HOMIE, I'LL CEE U THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

TTT for the homies this weekend.... going to be a great picnic to end a great summer


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

Gettin closer


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

>>>>>>>LO LOW'S C.C. WILL BE OUT THEIR SHOWING SUPPORT <<<<<<< :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: TTMFT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

TTT


----------



## balderas909 (Jul 20, 2012)

TTT FOR THE MAJESTICS FAMILY


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

TTT


----------



## JacobSanchezImpressions (Aug 30, 2011)

ALL DAY


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

who.s hopping


----------



## chicanodress.com (Jun 20, 2008)

how much for a vendor spot ?


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Majestics sd will b there...ttt Big M


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)

I'LL SEE U GUYS TOMORROW! :wave:


----------



## South Side Mexican (Oct 8, 2010)

AAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWW SHHHHHUUUTTTT UPPPPPP SISSSSY AND GO SPANK YOUUR MONKEY WITH YOUR CEMENT IN YOUR BUMPER KIT/DISNEY LION KING SIMBA ASS OPPS " MUFASA " ITS GONNA BE TOO HOT ITS GONNA TOO HOT. AWWWWW RASPBERRIES !!!!!!!!!! OH YEAH TELL CURIOUS GEORGE IM SORRY WATCHER NITEY NITE. SWEET DREAMS KREEES THISS IS FOR MUFASA


DIPN714 said:


> :h5::thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*JUST A FEW HRS AWAY FROM A GOODTIME WITH THE HOMIES FROM THE BIG M TTMFT:thumbsup:*


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

South Side Mexican said:


> AAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWW SHHHHHUUUTTTT UPPPPPP SISSSSY AND GO SPANK YOUUR MONKEY WITH YOUR CEMENT IN YOUR BUMPER KIT/DISNEY LION KING SIMBA ASS OPPS " MUFASA " ITS GONNA BE TOO HOT ITS GONNA TOO HOT. AWWWWW RASPBERRIES !!!!!!!!!! OH YEAH TELL CURIOUS GEORGE IM SORRY WATCHER NITEY NITE. SWEET DREAMS KREEES THISS IS FOR MUFASA


:drama:


----------



## UltimatE Regal (Jul 22, 2011)

UltimatE Riders will be their to support the big M.


----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)

Majestics SD on the road to the picnic!


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

Sounds like the place to be


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

Was off the chain ... If u don't know u know


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

ONE LIFE CAR CLUB~Sur Califas had a great time today at the Majestics 818~End of Summer Picnic.

We were posted up with the Homies from Primeros Car Club and WISEGUYS Car Club :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

TTT


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

congrats on that first place Ticket. Oooops my Bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


RAGTOWN said:


> Majestics SD on the road to the picnic!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

It was a nice day at the park today


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

WORLD WIDE


----------



## UltimatE Regal (Jul 22, 2011)

UltimatE Riders C.C. ENJOYED THE DAY WITH MAJESTICS C.C. IF YOU DIDN'T MAKE IT OUT TO WOODLEY PARK TODAY YOU MISSED OUT ON A GREAT PICNIC. THANKS BIG "M"


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

DREAM ON said:


>


Like always Tony-The Sickest Shots straight from your camera lens and that Artistic Mind of yours Carnal.


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

TTMFT FOR THIS EVENT IN THE BIG 818 TODAY 9/16/2012z


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

Junior LOC said:


> Like always Tony-The Sickest Shots straight from your camera lens and that Artistic Mind of yours Carnal.


THANK YOU! HOMIE!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

anymore pics or video of the event


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

DREAM ON said:


> THANK YOU! HOMIE!


:h5:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

64 CRAWLING said:


> anymore pics or video of the event


I will be uploading some Video footage of this event later this evening....Junior LOC presents "ch*OL*o TV".


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

ON BEHALF OF MY CHAPTER AND OUR BROTHER CHAPTERS, MAJESTICS WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU TO ALL WHO CAME OUT IN SUPPORT. WHEN WE HOST AN EVENT IT IS BASED ON RESPECT OUR EVENTS ARE HELD WITH GREAT RESPECT FOR THOSE WHO SUPPORT THE MAJESTICS CAR CLUB. THANK YOU AGAIN TO ALL RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO ENJOY THE DAY. WITH GREAT RESPECT, "MR. 818"

THANKS TO DREAM ON, SED TV and HOGG, COOKEE PRODUCTIONS, ONE LIFE , UTIMATE RIDERS, WAY OF LIFE, ORIGINAL RIDERZ, LO-LOWS, PRIMEROS, NUE EXPOSURE, JUST TO NAME A FEW...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> ON BEHALF OF MY CHAPTER AND OUR BROTHER CHAPTERS, MAJESTICS WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU TO ALL WHO CAME OUT IN SUPPORT. WHEN WE HOST AN EVENT IT IS BASED ON RESPECT OUR EVENTS ARE HELD WITH GREAT RESPECT FOR THOSE WHO SUPPORT THE MAJESTICS CAR CLUB. THANK YOU AGAIN TO ALL RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO ENJOY THE DAY. WITH GREAT RESPECT, "MR. 818"
> 
> THANKS TO DREAM ON, SED TV and HOGG, COOKEE PRODUCTIONS, ONE LIFE , UTIMATE RIDERS, WAY OF LIFE, ORIGINAL RIDERZ, LO-LOWS, PRIMEROS, NUE EXPOSURE,SMILEY JUST TO NAME A FEW .....


THX


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> THX


OOPS THAT WAS A TYPO LOL


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> OOPS THAT WAS A TYPO LOL


lol couldnt mke it dog heard it was good


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

You tube


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

ARE BAD CHINA SLIPPED THE MIND WE WILL MAKE THE NEXT 818 BIG M SPREAD FO SHO MY LOC ARE BAD TO U AND THE M TEAM


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

[video]cali's most hated c.c at the majestics cc picnic[/video]


----------



## chino64 (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> ON BEHALF OF MY CHAPTER AND OUR BROTHER CHAPTERS, MAJESTICS WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU TO ALL WHO CAME OUT IN SUPPORT. WHEN WE HOST AN EVENT IT IS BASED ON RESPECT OUR EVENTS ARE HELD WITH GREAT RESPECT FOR THOSE WHO SUPPORT THE MAJESTICS CAR CLUB. THANK YOU AGAIN TO ALL RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO ENJOY THE DAY. WITH GREAT RESPECT, "MR. 818"
> 
> THANKS TO DREAM ON, SED TV and HOGG, COOKEE PRODUCTIONS, ONE LIFE , UTIMATE RIDERS, WAY OF LIFE, ORIGINAL RIDERZ, LO LOWS, PRIMEROS, NUE EXPOSURE, JUST TO NAME A FEW...




NO PROBLEM CHINA MAN, IN BEHALF OF LO LOW'S CC. WILL BE THEIR NEXT YEAR AGAIN TO SHOW SUPPORT TO THE MAJESTIC FAMILY:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> ON BEHALF OF MY CHAPTER AND OUR BROTHER CHAPTERS, MAJESTICS WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU TO ALL WHO CAME OUT IN SUPPORT. WHEN WE HOST AN EVENT IT IS BASED ON RESPECT OUR EVENTS ARE HELD WITH GREAT RESPECT FOR THOSE WHO SUPPORT THE MAJESTICS CAR CLUB. THANK YOU AGAIN TO ALL RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO ENJOY THE DAY. WITH GREAT RESPECT, "MR. 818"
> 
> THANKS TO DREAM ON, SED TV and HOGG, COOKEE PRODUCTIONS, ONE LIFE , UTIMATE RIDERS, WAY OF LIFE, ORIGINAL RIDERZ, LO-LOWS, PRIMEROS, NUE EXPOSURE, JUST TO NAME A FEW...


_THANKS CHINA MAN IT WAS A GOOD PICNIC THANKS FOR EVERYTHING WHEN EVER U NEED ANYTHING JUST HIT ME UP I GOT U AND ILL POST MY PIXS SOON SEE YOU ALL NEXT YR :thumbsup:_


----------



## regal13 (Jul 23, 2010)

EXCLUSIVES only vc HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE BBQ SHOWING SUPPORT FOR MAJESTICS CC :thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> ON BEHALF OF MY CHAPTER AND OUR BROTHER CHAPTERS, MAJESTICS WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU TO ALL WHO CAME OUT IN SUPPORT. WHEN WE HOST AN EVENT IT IS BASED ON RESPECT OUR EVENTS ARE HELD WITH GREAT RESPECT FOR THOSE WHO SUPPORT THE MAJESTICS CAR CLUB. THANK YOU AGAIN TO ALL RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO ENJOY THE DAY. WITH GREAT RESPECT, "MR. 818"
> 
> THANKS TO DREAM ON, SED TV and HOGG, COOKEE PRODUCTIONS, *ONE LIFE* , UTIMATE RIDERS, WAY OF LIFE, ORIGINAL RIDERZ, LO-LOWS, PRIMEROS, NUE EXPOSURE, JUST TO NAME A FEW...


Thanks for the Shout Out, China Man 818 :h5:

We are all about showing support and we look forward to next years picnic.

Come out to the North Hollywood Hop this Saturday 9/22 if your able to homie.

Here are the videos of ONE LIFE CC posted up at Woodley Park for the Majestics 818 End of Summer Picnic...Enjoy RAZA!!


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

onestopcaraudio said:


> [video]cali's most hated c.c at the majestics cc picnic[/video]


 that link doesn't work Louie?


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> ON BEHALF OF MY CHAPTER AND OUR BROTHER CHAPTERS, MAJESTICS WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU TO ALL WHO CAME OUT IN SUPPORT. WHEN WE HOST AN EVENT IT IS BASED ON RESPECT OUR EVENTS ARE HELD WITH GREAT RESPECT FOR THOSE WHO SUPPORT THE MAJESTICS CAR CLUB. THANK YOU AGAIN TO ALL RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO ENJOY THE DAY. WITH GREAT RESPECT, "MR. 818"
> 
> THANKS TO DREAM ON, SED TV and HOGG, COOKEE PRODUCTIONS, ONE LIFE , UTIMATE RIDERS, WAY OF LIFE, ORIGINAL RIDERZ, LO-LOWS, PRIMEROS, NUE EXPOSURE, JUST TO NAME A FEW...


Your Welcome anytime!


----------



## chino64 (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## chino64 (Sep 15, 2010)

Found some more pics.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

where is the New Years day Picnic going to be held at in 2013 Coming in From Tejas to this event.


----------

